# Sykes - 4/8 Round Two



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

JD & Nathan & I headed out to Sykes around 12:30AM to see if we could pick some fights with some more bulls. Needless to say, it was a bit slower than last night. Finally I figured out what the hell I was doing & managed a 40'' bull. A good start, but one is never enough. Ten minutes later I hooked up with a fat 37'' bull. Started working the water column with a big twister tail on my Ci4+ & managed a scrappy 39'' to end the night. That 39'' red was easily the most beautiful redfish I have ever caught, so I was pretty stoked on that! Around 3AM the reds started getting thick. I broke off on an absolute hog & Nathan pulled the hook on a couple fatties. Unfortunately JD wasn't feeling it tonight & asked if we could go, just when the fishing was getting hot! Had to be respectful though so we decided to call it quits & made it back around 4. No Denny's tonight (really regretting that right now…..). 

*Tally for the night*:

*Nathan*: Broken dreams
*JD*: nada
*Me*: 37'', 39'' & 40'' bulls

Tight lines to all.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great looking bulls!!! nice job!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

dude it's just a redfish... go catch a shark and quit playing with those bait fish....:whistling:



























hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah... :notworthy:


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice Fish!!
Wouldn't it be "4/9"?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice reds, did you get to take a ride? Fish-on! GT


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

That is some fine red there


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Broken Dreams.... Couldn't have described it better!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Broken Dreams.... Couldn't have described it better!


Dude you guys must have got back from sharking about the same time we got back from Sykes. Can't wait to see the pictures of your 7 & a half foot sandbar!


----------

